
Could We Go Back to the Times of Non-Creepy Advertising? - blue_devil
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/19/opinion/facebook-google-privacy.html
======
Nextgrid
Ironic that this article is posted on a website that doesn’t even let me read
it in private mode.

